
Bountysource terms of service updated to include a “Bounty Time-Out” - josephcsible
https://github.com/bountysource/core/commit/d1c769621bfae7c49881581cb237c3bf2bea984e
======
josephcsible
For context, Bountysource is a site that lets people put bounties on feature
requests for open-source software. A developer who implements the request can
then claim the bounty.

Anyway, this change adds a "bounty time-out", so after 2 years, bounties go
away and Bountysource keeps all the money. Worse, this change is retroactive:
it doesn't just apply to new bounties, but to any posted since June 30, 2018.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Longer discussion, which seems been picked up by crowd due to more striking
title:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23551098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23551098)

------
sirn
They also send email to people who placed bounties in the past. Here's the
interesting bit:

> What do I need to do?

> If you agree to the new terms, you don't have to do anything.

> If you have a bounty posted prior to June 30, 2018 that is not currently
> being solved, email us at support@bountysource.com to redeploy your bounty.
> Or, if you do not agree with the new terms, please discontinue using
> Bountysource.

However I do not wish to redeploy my bounty, nor I am willing to give
BountySource my money. I've email them asking for a refund, but I'm not
optimistic.

------
fdemmer
> Or, if you do not agree with the new terms, please discontinue using
> Bountysource.

... and we will keep your money anyway. nice.

